# What is generaly in every Successful Lizardman army?



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok I have an Ogre K army it is great works perfect but know I want to expand.
I am looking for people who have played Lizardmen armies or against them what works, what doesnt,what is generaly in every successful build.
At 1000 points level games?
Additionally I have thought about running Vampire counts with a Ghoul Horde theme.

At 1000 points I think this could be very deadly but the thought of moving 120-160 ghouls on the table kinda sickens me "Ok its my turn but it will take me 20 minutes just to move this 1 unit of 40 ghouls,and I have 3-4 units of them".


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

At 1000pts? Don't really play it much, probably just solid blocks of Saurus backed by skink skirmishers. Maybe a Skink Priest for some magical defense, and a BSB. Funnily enough, skink priest is general. If there are points left, Salamanders, purely because they're ridiculously good.

When you start playing 1500pts+ they really begin to shine. Slann is pretty much mandatory. Temple Guard usually go with said Slann. Pretty much everyone takes Salamanders, but Razordons have their merits. Some form of war machine hunters from the elites slot are usually necessary to support the skink skirmishers- this mean Terradons/Chameleons. Post a list and we'll have a look.

And on moving ghouls, just use movement trays. Shouldn't take too long...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ghouls are fucking hilarious with a Lore of Light Ghoulkin Vampire Lord backed by Danse Macabre.

3 Attacks WS10 I10 ASF Poisoned attacks each with a 24" charge range? Nice.


----------



## hacknslashgamer (Jan 28, 2009)

Vas can I use this build in a 1000point list and will it work?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

At 1000 points, I'd imagine you'd see a sturdy block or two of Saurus Warriors backed up by a Skink Priest for some buff spells and a Scar Veteran for extra choppiness. As long as you can come up with something to beat the most points-efficient infantry in close combat, you'll be ok. 

Seeing how many Ghouls you can put on the board at that points level isn't actually a bad idea. The vampire won't be able to have all those toys to make the ghouls truly ridiculous at 1000 points, but I don't see why you couldn't put enough bodies on the table to overwhelm a couple units of 30 Saurus.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

1 of the problems with lizzie armies at small points values is mobility: if all you can do is trudge forward and bash anything that gets in your way then you'll struggle against armies that can avoid/flank you.

I would always take a couple of units of skinks (I think they're better with javalins but this seems to be a minority view): this lets you attack anyone trying to sosge your combat blocks, but you'll still have issues with the most manouverable enemies (especially WE).


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> (I think they're better with javalins but this seems to be a minority view)


I actually agree with you to a degree, except that blowpipes are cheaper, and most can't be stuffed spending an extra 10pts on a largely sacrificial unit. Although the extra rate of fire is really nice as well- both have their merits.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I have to agree with everyone above in regard to small point games. 1 priest, 1 bsb hero, blocks of warriors/temple guard, and plenty of skinks/chameleons with blowpipes. That's all you can really afford and that's all you really need at that point level. Also, from experience fighting against them, those armies are VERY vulnerable to flank attacks, so be careful.

At high point levels, you definitely need the temple guard and chameleons, and you also need a fully kitted out Slaan, and a Stegadon.

Why the Stegadon? At least from the games I've played in, the Stegadon was important in order to draw cannon (and similar high strength shooting) away from the temple guard unit with the Slaan, while simultaneously guarding a flank. It's a sacrificial unit and a fairly good one. I feel they're more important than salamanders.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Depends on what you are facing really. But pretty much what has been said.
Cham skinks might be worth the investment to take out heavy units, since they have Posion Attacks, Quick to Fire, -1 to oppnents hit chance. If they had a couple of artillery units, I'd be tempted to take Terradon Riders, purely because they are fast and Drop Rocks are so useful at taking out batteries of heavy weapons. Throw in Tiktakto to a squad of Riders and they benifit from -1 from oppnent attacks a swell. Not to mention Zwup gets Killing Blow after he drops rocks (which on a fast fyling unit is useful in targeting tough units) I also believe Heavens Blade also ignores armor.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Except that Tiq'Taq'To is a truly ludicrous amount of points. I'd never take him.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I played Tiq'Taq'to one time. I held him in reserve (per his special rule). He did not come on until the 4th turn (dice gods hated me that day). Anyway, he is way to expensive to play and not that versatile. 

Oxytol is much more fun (chameleon special character), but still expensive.


----------

